# Hi again my pegion lay one egg today



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

Hi all

Already i have told u guys that last time after 2odays of incubation
i found only yolk inside my eggs so i throw that eggs,.

Today morning i saw my male sitting with a new fresh egg,.
How can check , it is fertile or not ( how to candle that )

Shall take the eggs by raw hand and place that unber torch light after 5 days?,.

What are all things do i need to notice inside the eggs?

Please advice me


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please check this thread "Determining Fertility of Eggs, Candling Eggs":

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14912

Go to our RESOURCES section, in the DAILY forum, you will find alot of helpful info there.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the Info trees


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Candling after two days won't show if they're fertile.  Don't throw away eggs before a week old. At five to seven days you can candle them and begin to see the progress inside. If at seven days you cannot see anything inside, then you can discard the egg.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Candling after two days won't show if they're fertile.  Don't throw away eggs before a week old. At five to seven days you can candle them and begin to see the progress inside. If at seven days you cannot see anything inside, then you can discard the egg.


Actually, it would be better to not discard unfertile eggs. Go ahead and let the pair complete the cycle. It's better for the hen than laying another set of eggs close together. Her body needs the rest.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all ur info


----------

